# Budgie Facts...



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I have recently re-homed another Budgie and have been looking up information. I found the following info and thought it may be useful to other Budgie owners, and anyone who is curious about them! Enjoy.

- Budgies can register 150 images per second? Humans can only register 16 images per second.

- They see the world in colour.

- Can hear sounds from 400 to 20 000 Hz and can store sound sequences in their memory.

- Have such a well developed sense of feeling that females can feel when the embryo is moving inside the egg and when the chick is getting ready to hatch.

- They can turn their heads 180 degrees.

- They poop every 12 to 15 minutes. (lovely)

- They have 3 eye lids. An upper, a lower and a third eye lid that it can pull across from the side to protect it.

- Native to Australia.

My gorgeous Harley...
















Peekaboo!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Excellent information! I just love your Harley,lol!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

pugsley Adams said:


> Excellent information! I just love your Harley,lol!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Lol thanks hunny! I just recorded some 'Budgie sounds' from a website, so I'm going to go and play them to him - see what he does


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Lol thanks hunny! I just recorded some 'Budgie sounds' from a website, so I'm going to go and play them to him - see what he does


that sounds so cool, the also have ones where they can teach him how to speak, you may want to have look into that as well!:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ooh those are interesting! I especially like the one about feeling the chick in the egg....that must feel strange 

hhaha i found some videos on Youtube of Finches chattering and tweeting, and when I played it, my two were fascinated and started chirping back, it was well good 

Not tried it with the budgie yet though, might have to give it a go :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Very interesting facts Trace....im impressed.   xxxx


----------

